# ******School or College?******



## soumya (May 22, 2007)

These two institutions are or will be a part of your life at some point of time. So did u like school or college more? To me it's College because of the freedom associated with it but School gave me friends which I will cherish forever. So it's a tough choice for me. Let's see what you think?


----------



## Vyasram (May 22, 2007)

rite now,  schoooooooooool  (coz i have only one year left in school)


----------



## cyborg47 (May 22, 2007)

School life was a lot better for me rather than the college life. School life was normal, with games, activities, but whenever i joined the colleges to do my intermediate, only studies studies studies........... its was like hell.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 22, 2007)

Ok workload is increased but in college there are lots of girlz and they are friends. (I am saying the obvious indirectly here.). 
 So I am enjoying college more then I enjoyed School.


----------



## Manshahia (May 22, 2007)

college's cool..
one can bunk over here...
i have only 10% attendence and likely to be detained...


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2007)

College.Workload's very less here.......while the workload in school used to be much more.........and bunking is possible, although attendance needs to be above 85%,officially. (i miss school for one thing , girls wearing (short) skirts )


----------



## amol48 (May 22, 2007)

School of course... Though college has it's advantages but in school life responsibilities are less and u always have parents in problems... In college u don't...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 22, 2007)

School coz there was   equal masti and study. While in college slightly less mazaa and bit more study.


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

SCHOOL!!! Way more fun...high school crushes, not as many responsibilities...easier studies...and maybe its just me but I made way better friends when I was in school than when I was in college.


----------



## led_shankar (May 23, 2007)

I hated  school, man


----------



## karmanya (May 23, 2007)

havn't been to college yet. so my alma mater is D bestxD


----------

